# Been Getting Many Amazing Signs of a coming Mega Quake



## weatherbill (Sep 13, 2009)

Been getting many incredible signs, backing this message, that a massive US west coast mega quake is going to hit in September of 2010.
This "mega thrust" type of quake is like no other, measuring 9.0+ on the r-scale.
this is going to shock the entire world. Its also going to shake the global economy to its core, which could effect the AU markets as well..... from this, you may see the Aussie dollar spike above the USdollar and other crazy things, like the price of gold going nuts.....

the biggest thing is that there will be hundreds of thousands left dead and infrastructure beyond repair..... The US will experience millions of refugees.... the US will never be the same again.

just google 2ww4 to get to the info


----------



## weatherbill (Sep 13, 2009)

does anyone wish to comment?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I think we may have all been in shock at the prospect Bill and I'd suspect there shouldn't be much difficulty in getting any of those truly anticipating such a calamity to pack up and leave.

Could it be that the Guvernator's problems with the promised land state finances are another omen and a blessing in disguise for if there's difficulty getting infrastructure repairs done, state employees getting paid with IOUs and IOUs being issued to local government authorities as the state leans heavily on them, it could be a good move for this to happen re the infrastructure and thousands may already be deciding to look for greener pastures elsewhere

We'll all pray for the safety of all those who fail to heed your warnings and perhaps if you do not have it already, you could get the final minutes footage of a telemovie [can't remember the name] which shows this great chasm forming and into which rushes the ocean.
I reckon if you get some giant trailer screens to place in strategic positions and air that footage along with flashing neon arrows pointing in the right direction, that could help get more to safety in a timely manner.
The Guvernator could supply solar powering panels of course.

And as with some clouds, could there be a silver lining here somewhere.
. There being water problems in some California areas I understand.
. Waterfront crowding could be alleviated
. The opening chasm could provide a number of solutions, ie.
population reduction, infrastructure repair costs funding resolved,
if the chasm is large enough, it could be that sufficient new ocean capacity could be created to balance the global warming ocean level rises with a lot of oceanic nations future prospects enhanced.

A mega chasm could also create a massive new ammount of ocean front real estate to keep developers happy, government happy with all the new rates and even perhaps creating high current areas to foster water turbine power generation from tidal flows.
If the Chasm is deep enough to breach the planets magna core, the geothermal power options could be limitless.
Desalination plants will have power in abundance.

Could it be that this is a mixed message from our creator to not look this gift horse in the mouth and rally the wagons for a 21st century epic adventure.

I would think that Al and your namesake could get very excited about the prospects of incorporating something here, even perhaps getting together with the Guv on some preparatory legislation.

There's even scope to resolve the Nuclear stockpile dilemma for as insurance of the tremor occurring and to get that chasm deep enough, why not start boring in deep and position multiple warheads that can be set on some sort of sequential detonation to boost the tremor to the needed consequential levels.

Of course there could be a book in this and a twist to the telemovie or lets say all sorts of spin offs and we cannot forget all the hollywood heros who could be doing it a bit tough.

What do you think?


----------



## mike (Jun 13, 2007)

I lived in Tokyo for nearly 10 years and of course they are also supposedly overdue for a big earthquake.

The simple answer is not to build mega-cities on fault lines! Problem is that there is still no way you can predict when and where earthquakes will happen. 

I am in Bali now and they just had a small one and this morning watching the news it looks like there was one off of Samoa. 

At least if there is a tsunami again like the one we had off of Indonesia, we should be more prepared. Of course you can worry about these things, but you probably have greater risk dying in a motor accident than an earthquake.


----------



## weatherbill (Sep 13, 2009)

mike said:


> I lived in Tokyo for nearly 10 years and of course they are also supposedly overdue for a big earthquake.
> 
> The simple answer is not to build mega-cities on fault lines! Problem is that there is still no way you can predict when and where earthquakes will happen.
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

> The simple answer is not to build mega-cities on fault lines! Problem is that there is still no way you can predict when and where earthquakes will happen.


Suppose San Francisco hasn't got too mega bigger over the past few centuries or Legislators/Town Planners haven't been listening to or watching God's work.
Or maybe their hearing/sight gets diminished with developer dollars and coastal/harbour living desires.


----------



## weatherbill (Sep 13, 2009)

Wanderer said:


> Suppose San Francisco hasn't got too mega bigger over the past few centuries or Legislators/Town Planners haven't been listening to or watching God's work.
> Or maybe their hearing/sight gets diminished with developer dollars and coastal/harbour living desires.


true. money can blind someone, even when their life is on the line


----------



## Scott D. (Oct 5, 2009)

There is no way to predict earthquakes. Although it would be nice. I grew up and lived in southern California from 1971-2003. I lived about 20 miles from the Northridge earthquake epicenter on January 17, 1994. That was only a 6.7 and it scared the living $h!t out of me. I can't even begin to imagine a 9.0....................


----------



## weatherbill (Sep 13, 2009)

Scott D. said:


> There is no way to predict earthquakes. Although it would be nice. I grew up and lived in southern California from 1971-2003. I lived about 20 miles from the Northridge earthquake epicenter on January 17, 1994. That was only a 6.7 and it scared the living $h!t out of me. I can't even begin to imagine a 9.0....................


SO then, if you see this come to pass, you will then know there is a God who can predict earthquakes.....it is Jesus Christ who gave me this information in many signs you can read about at the 2ww4 site


----------

